# Tool Storage? (Swag Giveaway!)



## Admin

> *Do You Need a Trailer for Tool Storage?*
> While investing in a box trailer or other type of pull-behind storage isn't strictly necessary, contractors who work with a myriad of different tools, or those who work a large number of jobs, can benefit from the ease and convenience that pull-behind storage offers. http://www.contractortalk.com/articles/2015/04/do-you-need-a-trailer/


Recently we posted a new article about tool storage. Have you read it yet? What do you use for tool storage. 

Share a picture if you have one!

_I want to give some stuff away! At the end of one week (next Sunday) we will do a random drawing of the members participating in this thread for a swag package giveaway, including a Contractor Talk hat, tshsirt, and travel mug._


----------



## charimon

I use a Shop. RubberMaid Bruit's. Festool Systainers


----------



## AccurateCut

home depot garage cabinets and wall track basket system right side of trailer home depot glass front led lit tool box


----------



## asevereid

Home Depot cantilever organizers for most things... Tools just go in the back of the truck.


----------



## summithomeinc

In my van I have steel shelving. My truck, it goes in the back seat, or in the bed.


----------



## 480sparky

I use a 3/4-ton van and an 8x16 storage unit. High-dollar specialty test equipment is stored at home.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Switched to a trailer and I will not go back. The ability to have most everything at my disposal is priceless to me. 

Still a work in progress and it's not as nice as some of the other guys' on here but here she is;


----------



## mski

Due to my lack of a garage/shop all my tools are stored in my 10x12 shed and the "less likely to use" tools are stored in my 8x10 trailer.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I keep my front line tools in a 5 x 8 trailer ( I've spent many days organizing and optimizing every inch of space). 2nd string tools get the garage, and everything else lives in the backyard shed.
I will be upgrading to a larger trailer after I upgrade to a larger truck.


----------



## Snickare85

well..i have 2..one for cabinetmaking and one for timberframing..the one for cabinetmaking is made in birch and walnut with dovetail drawers and the one for timberframing is quartersawn pine,with a little sliding drawer for miscellaneous..


----------



## brickhook

At home, I store all my stuff in my shop.


----------



## kixnbux

21' Cargo Craft trailer that I did a few things in. Works well for my remodeling business!


----------



## VinylHanger

kixnbux said:


> View attachment 170010
> View attachment 170018
> View attachment 170058
> 
> 
> 21' Cargo Craft trailer that I did a few things in. Works well for my remodeling business!


Man, that is a nice set up. Makes me rethink my small trailer.

I keep most of my gear in a 6 by 12 Interstate trailer. A small tool bag in the cab and then all the never used gear in the garage.

The trailer goes from clean enough to drive my mower in to, to not even enough room for my feet, in what seems like a few days. The garage, don't ask.


----------



## mako1

Nothing to big or fancy.A 12' V nose and the back of my truck.Works well for my remodeling business.Anything larger Would be a pain getting into some places I work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Was just taking some pics for the other thread so might as well add here too. 

Mines a bunch of misc storage systems but at some point will all be Systainers.


----------



## nes999

For home life I like dewalt tough cases and my tool box. For the company jobsite trailers are a must.


----------



## Snickare85

i see some really festool addicted here..:thumbup:


----------



## Admin

I am blown away by how organized y'all are! WOW!


----------



## mako1

If you are not a little organized ,you are not efficient and it's costing you money.


----------



## blacktop

Cricket said:


> I am blown away by how organized y'all are! WOW!


:thumbup:


----------



## Admin

Now I feel better! My desk always looks like a hurricane hit it but I know where everything is. If one of my kids tries to organize it I can't find a thing.


----------



## FrankSmith

Just the hand tools


----------



## blacktop

Oh my! Your a sicko Frank!! :laughing:


----------



## mako1

Yea,he seems pretty demented to me too? I'd hate to see one of his jobs!!!!


----------



## Admin

FrankSmith, I am guessing you don't have any trouble finding tools.


----------



## TNTRenovate

That thing had to weigh a ton.


----------



## Warren

I bring to the job just what we need, plus a little more. I am a good planner and rarely show up without something I needed. Lately a lot of our jobs have been in close proximity, so one job is kind of the drop zone for a lot of equipment.


----------



## overanalyze

Shop,van, & trailer. They all go through various stages of mess and cleanliness over the course of the year.


----------



## Anderson

Ford Transit Connect set up, its my little tool box truck.


----------



## chris klee

ill try to find a pic, but the bed of my truck fits my trim tools if its put in correctly. I have a be cover also so i can leave it loaded overnight. The only issue i have is i can haul too much materials with the tools loaded. Hence why i want a trailer.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

My everyday tools are in my 6x12 trailer and the non everyday tools are in my basement


----------



## tgeb

I have an enclosed utility body truck.


----------



## Builders Inc.

We have an enclosed utility box truck too. 16'. Everything from power tool rack to pneumatic tool rack to the nuts, bolts, screws, and nails. Then you have the shovels and post hole diggers, 1 man auger. Theres this top shelf which is where the microwave sits (which we never use) and A-lot of extra jackets, coffee cups, and shirts. Kinda messy with a 5 man crew. We also have a hose reel for air hoses. I used it to put batter boards up for my fence at my house. Stretched 400 ft of hose out and had the compressor still in the truck. Worth it when its gas and weighs a ton. Smells like gas though most of the time from fumes.


----------



## Donohue Const

I'll get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## FrankSmith

TNTSERVICES said:


> That thing had to weigh a ton.


It's not bad. 43 pounds when the wd-40 is full. I carry around a lot of heavier things on a daily bases. Ladders, aluminum brake, compressor, table saw, miter box and so on. I might build one with an aluminum body when this one gives out. I would rather carry around a well organized heavy box then spend time looking for tools.


----------



## mnld

FrankSmith said:


> It's not bad. 43 pounds when the wd-40 is full. I carry around a lot of heavier things on a daily bases. Ladders, aluminum brake, compressor, table saw, miter box and so on. I might build one with an aluminum body when this one gives out. I would rather carry around a well organized heavy box then spend time looking for tools.


I agree.....


----------



## AGullion

This is our 7x14 trailer . Yes, its as organized as it looks , and stays this way.


----------



## Snickare85

really nice and smart solutions guys!very useful post..:thumbsup:


----------



## AGullion

Thx man.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

AGullion said:


> This is our 7x14 trailer . Yes, its as organized as it looks , and stays this way.



That is a great use of a 7x14. Do you find you often need items you can't store in there? 
Do you keep a table saw and mitre saw in there also?


----------



## MarkJames

FrankSmith said:


> Just the hand tools
> 
> View attachment 170418
> 
> 
> View attachment 170426
> 
> 
> View attachment 170434
> 
> 
> View attachment 170442


Frank, 

The middle pencil is crooked and doesn't match. :no:


----------



## AGullion

Its in there. The consoles on left set up as a 4x8 work table and have arms that pull out and support table saw. Miter stand slide s in same "garage" just above . its wired with 110 and has compressor built in..(tank drains through floor) .more pics shortly


----------



## AGullion

Here are more pics


----------



## AGullion

To answer your question...yes and no....we have task specific boxes and all basic material to remodeling and finish carpentry....and room to spare. Its really been a process of finding out what we want (just added 16d hand drive nails in a dedicated bin) and what we don't need ( extra spools etc for shaper/sander going out ). Its organized to the point if I'm missing something it tells me .


----------



## SamM

I'm still in the process of getting organized. I've got a few lboxxes so far. I'd prefer to go the ridgid route like tnt did but I can't get then in canada.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

SamM said:


> I'm still in the process of getting organized. I've got a few lboxxes so far. I'd prefer to go the ridgid route like tnt did but I can't get then in canada.



The dewalt tough system is similar. I have no complaints so far


----------



## dprimc

As soon as I get around to buying a trailer, we'll do the floor like this one. A couple of cabinets and few bins and we'll be completely organized. 

Except for the big huge pile of crap in the shop.


----------



## Donohue Const

A little messy right now
It's 7x16
I would like a 7x24!


----------



## RiverBG

6x12 love having a trailer!


----------



## C2projects

Here's my disgrace of a trailer. I was really hoping this was a trailer give away. I could go for a larger one. This 5x8 isn't cutting it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

C2projects said:


> Here's my disgrace of a trailer. I was really hoping this was a trailer give away. I could go for a larger one. This 5x8 isn't cutting it.



I used a 5x8 for 6months. It was no fun at all. Moved to a 7x16 for a bit and it was massive then got a 7x14 and it's just right.


----------



## BradingCon

BCConstruction said:


> I used a 5x8 for 6months. It was no fun at all. Moved to a 7x16 for a bit and it was massive then got a 7x14 and it's just right.



I currently use a 6x12 outfitted with a side of cubby holes on one side and about 10 desalt tough system boxes on the other. Have the table saw, miter saw and about everything else in there as well. It's small but decently organized and easy to fit most places I go.

I down graded from a 8x16. And yes that was also massive and currently sits at the shop as storage.


----------



## asevereid

C2projects said:


> Here's my disgrace of a trailer. I was really hoping this was a trailer give away. I could go for a larger one. This 5x8 isn't cutting it.


At least you have a trailer... Look at what I've forced myself to deal with


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BradingCon said:


> I currently use a 6x12 outfitted with a side of cubby holes on one side and about 10 desalt tough system boxes on the other. Have the table saw, miter saw and about everything else in there as well. It's small but decently organized and easy to fit most places I go.
> 
> I down graded from a 8x16. And yes that was also massive and currently sits at the shop as storage.



Organization is the best way to make use of a smaller trailer. I know some guys with 20'+ trailers who have less tools than I do by quite a bit. They don't know half the stuff they have in their either.


----------



## FrankSmith

C2projects said:


> Here's my disgrace of a trailer. I was really hoping this was a trailer give away. I could go for a larger one. This 5x8 isn't cutting it.


Who put the tools inside of this 5x8 trailer? It's going to be hard to afford a better setup with this kind of thing going on. Nothing like making sure tomorrow get's off to a bad start. Not to mention the treatment of the levels.


----------



## C2projects

FrankSmith said:


> Who put the tools inside of this 5x8 trailer? It's going to be hard to afford a better setup with this kind of thing going on. Nothing like making sure tomorrow get's off to a bad start. Not to mention the treatment of the levels.


Yes I am ashamed of the state of my trailer and truck. Hopefully I'll have time to organize the trailer this afternoon, and I'll tell the rookie that I will loose my mind on him if he doesn't put things back where they were grabbed from.

I had the thing in mint condition before I started framing a duplex for this guy. And it stayed pretty clean until we left for the next house. Need to get in the habbit of not just throwing everything in on the last day just to get out and onto the next place.


----------



## brhokel606

8 x 24 trailer, can only post 1 pic at a time!


----------



## brhokel606

Pic 1


----------



## brhokel606

Pic 2


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Does anyone else find that jobs only ever end at 6 or 7 at night? I don't think I've ever finished a job at 2 and had the afternoon to tidy up they trailer, write the invoice, etc.



Every Damn time. Have never once done an early day on the last day and it's always on a Friday too.


----------



## mnld

I love finishing jobs on Friday. Nice to not carry over.


----------



## summithomeinc

I know where everything is....even if no one else does.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dave in Pa said:


> I am BAD!! Tried many things, nothing works for me! Get it in the truck/doors close/ on the way home for the night!! To many jobs, to many places to be to do that clutter free stuff for me?


I am very Anal and OCD. My mind isn't clear and able to get things straight if things are a mess. It looms over my head. I've just disciplined myself to the point that I never return to the van empty handed.

But we all have those 9pm last day of the job days where everything is just thrown in the back and you leave it for another day.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I'm running out of space... One day we will get a 7x14.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 172946
> 
> 
> View attachment 172954
> 
> 
> View attachment 172962
> 
> 
> View attachment 172970
> 
> 
> View attachment 172978
> 
> 
> View attachment 172986
> 
> 
> View attachment 172994
> 
> 
> I'm running out of space... One day we will get a 7x14.


You are starting to look like BC with all those Festool Systainers.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are starting to look like BC with all those Festool Systainers.



Except he has more than twice what I do.

They are efficient. More than half of those are tool setups that are not Festool tools. It works really well to bring a bunch of them into a client's home on on of the carts and be able to have a large amount of stuff in a small space that is easily moved.

I will get more... :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Except he has more than twice what I do.
> 
> They are efficient. More than half of those are tool setups that are not Festool tools. It works really well to bring a bunch of them into a client's home on on of the carts and be able to have a large amount of stuff in a small space that is easily moved.
> 
> I will get more... :laughing:


They are the only thing that has kept me somewhat organized on site. 

My shop is always in a state of organized chaos.


----------



## Steve_Mc

Here's some shots of the rig I just put together. It's a 7x12 v-nose tandem.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Steve_Mc said:


> Here's some shots of the rig I just put together. It's a 7x12 v-nose tandem.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173106



Do you always have a stock of drywall in the trailer?


----------



## Steve_Mc

The trailer shows up with the appropriate sheet goods for the job. I try to always keep some ply and sheetrock in stock though.


----------



## AccurateCut

Just finished this it holds nails, two siders, two framers one is cordless, post levels ,mark paint,deck screws,stapler and finish nailer,has holster on right side for m12 impact, grade stakes.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 172994
> 
> 
> I'm running out of space... One day we will get a 7x14.



Forget the Festool, look at that dust pan!!


----------



## Home wood

Here is my 14'x7 v nose


----------



## Home wood

Here is my 2500 van

















Here is the pick up with contractor cap and roll out bed
It gets loaded as needed and is used primarily as co ordinators truck and material delivery
With some odds and ends staying in the cap.









And new to me this week
2003 safari van
Needs some body work and lettering. This is going to be used as a taper / painter set up.
With some basic carpentry tools


----------



## Chad McDade

I have a 6x10 trailer. It is a little crammed, I want to upgrade to a 7x14. I have changed the layout since this pic was taken.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Forget the Festool, look at that dust pan!!


We haven't used that dust pan in months... lol. Not sure why it's on there. It's useful if there's big debris from a demo job I guess.


----------



## summithomeinc

I just want to know how long it took for everyone to organize their vans, trailers and trucks before they took pictures. :jester:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

We wrapped up Friday at 5:30. All I did was unload all the tile stuff (we don't keep that on the trailer) and any other materials or special tools from the job. The guys have learned by now that stuff goes back in it's spot or my wife isn't happy about me spending an hour on Saturday cleaning up after them.

I still mess around in there most weekends and have a list of stuff that needs to happen in there for continuous improvement.

It's not much help to have a trailer that's not organized. That's the point of all this stuff IMO.


----------



## summithomeinc

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We wrapped up Friday at 5:30. All I did was unload all the tile stuff (we don't keep that on the trailer) and any other materials or special tools from the job. The guys have learned by now that stuff goes back in it's spot or my wife isn't happy about me spending an hour on Saturday cleaning up after them.
> 
> I still mess around in there most weekends and have a list of stuff that needs to happen in there for continuous improvement.
> 
> It's not much help to have a trailer that's not organized. That's the point of all this stuff IMO.


Your guys are better than mine...Installed a door today. Spent at least 30 mins total finding a hammer, flat bar, multi tool, etc. they were all there just not where they should be.. gonna have an "employee meeting" Monday.


----------

